# Where to get plastisol transfers in Malaysia



## lostasylum (Aug 20, 2007)

since i couldn't seem to find any local custom plastisol transfer printers in the forums, i thought perhaps those who have managed to get their suppliers in Malaysia can share.... thanks....


----------



## lostasylum (Aug 20, 2007)

anyone????


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

Goofy, try asiawinner.com.my


----------



## lostasylum (Aug 20, 2007)

tshirt0mania said:


> Goofy, try asiawinner.com.my



hi sam, thanks a lot for the company. however, i'd previously already called them (they were my 1st choice) and they said that can only do plastisol transfer for numbers for jerseys. other than that, they don't do customised plastisol transfers... 

but thanks for giving the suggestion.. much appreciated!


----------



## zailan (Nov 9, 2011)

lostasylum said:


> hi sam, thanks a lot for the company. however, i'd previously already called them (they were my 1st choice) and they said that can only do plastisol transfer for numbers for jerseys. other than that, they don't do customised plastisol transfers...
> 
> but thanks for giving the suggestion.. much appreciated!



So anyone?..I know there are some thats selling water base ink discharge and plastisol. but getting plastisol in malaysia is kind of hard. and the knowhow of using this inks. can anyone help on this?


----------



## PaoYeang (May 7, 2012)

There is one specialize in plastisol transfer in Kepong, KL. however they may need some M.O.Q for custom design.

Pm me if anyone looking.


----------



## Sarafye19 (Sep 21, 2013)

Guys check it out my page
www.instagram.com/mupphet
www.facebook.com/mupphet

Plastic sol transfer is real soon coming into malaysia market

Anyone who look for coated film 
No matter a3 size or in roll form size do not hesitate to ctc me. 


www.facebook.com/mupphet
www.instagram.com/mupphet
[email protected]


----------

